
Is the Tech Bubble Popping? Ping Pong Offers an Answer - sdneirf
http://www.wsj.com/articles/is-the-tech-bubble-popping-ping-pong-offers-an-answer-1462286089#:L4aDEmv0SHXbJg
======
freestockoption
I usually notice that if a company is not doing well, coworkers stop hanging
out as much. If the coworkers are really friends, they might talk about how
they are getting out. But generally, people get more distant.

